# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Lipo 6 Black vs. Hydroxycut Hardcore x

## ascendant

After a long, long layoff the past 2 years, I've finally gotten back into my routine and now need to shred down. I've been looking around on the web and from reviews it looks like these are two of the better fat burners out there, but not sure which is the better choice of the two?

I've also used clenbuterol in the past but it's no more effective than hydroxycut hardcore was for me. Yes, I tracked my progress (weight and bodyfat %) with both and they both worked just about the same in two separate cutting routines. Considering I can get both for about the same price and that clen causes myocyte cell death in the heart, I will no longer consider clen as at my age now, this isn't just about cutting up but about my health as well. Though the hydroxycut hardcore worked great for me in the past, I do know since then they have reformulated it, making me consider the lipo as an alternative choice.

I had tried the original lipo 6 in the past and had very poor results. With hydroxycut hardcore, I was able to maintain my muscle and only lose bodyfat. With lipo 6, about 30% of what I lost was muscle over the course of 3 weeks and I ended up coming off of it because of it. However, I do know that lipo 6 black is a different product and considering I've heard a lot of good things about it, I was considering giving it another shot.

The main difference between the two seems like lipo 6 black has synephrine whereas hardcore x has evodiamine. On that note, if anyone has any personal experience or just overall knowledge as to which one is the better choice of the two, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks.

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

Iforce's TT-33 is the best legal fat-burner supp on the market IMO. 

(I know it's not w/in those 2 choices you provided, just something to consider..)

-VM

----------


## Bigdog99

I did the Lipo 6 Black about 3 months ago and it did nothing for me. I was pissed that I wasted my money on it. Haven't tried the new formulation for hydroxycut so I can't comment on it. Clen is the only thing that works for me.

----------


## ascendant

> Iforce's TT-33 is the best legal fat-burner supp on the market IMO. 
> 
> (I know it's not w/in those 2 choices you provided, just something to consider..)
> 
> -VM


Well if there is something people feel is better than the two choices I mentioned, I'm all ears. I actually did do some research on the active ingredients in iforce tt-33 and it seems pretty promising. Is this something you can purchase out of your local Vitamin World or GNC? Asking cause even though I know it's priced higher than what I can buy online, that way if I'm not satisfied with the results I at least have the option to return it. I feel with how many bunk fat-burners there are out there, when trying something out initially it's an absolute must for me. Can't even begin to imagine how much garbage products I've returned to those guys over the years, lol.

----------


## bigslick7878

Just get some clen .

----------


## Bigdog99

> Just get some clen.


I agree....most of that OTC stuff is garbage IMO.

----------


## bigslick7878

> I agree....most of that OTC stuff is garbage IMO.


Yeah, thank the feds for ruining yet another type of supplement so they can look like they are actually doing something.

I used Lipo 6 last year and was not that impressed and most say that is one of the best currently out there.

----------


## nbaylot33

If yall would have read the thread it says he will not use clen cause of potential health problems...

----------


## Bigdog99

I read it.....but anything that will actually work is going to have a potential to cause problems.....the OTC stuff doesn't work and IMO is waste of money. 

Maybe Albuterol? I don't have experience with it, so you will need to do some research...but I heard it maybe a little easier on your body? Not sure though...again ask around.

----------


## nbaylot33

Have you thought about an ECA stack?

----------


## ascendant

> Have you thought about an ECA stack?


I've considered that, just haven't had the time to shop around for ephedra.

Also have to add not sure why everyone is go gun-ho about clenbuterol . Personally I think it's extremely overrated. As I already said, when I compared hydroxycut hardcore and clenbuterol years back, they both worked just as effectively for me, only with the hydroxycut I didn't have to deal with myocyte cell death in my heart.

I'm beginning to wonder if ANY fat-burners really make that much of a difference or if it's really only marginal anyways? Only one I've heard of that is that significant is DNP , and I would never think about that in a hundred years.

----------


## nbaylot33

head on over to the local pharmacy and ask for bronkaid. Then go get some nodoz and some baby aspirin

----------


## ascendant

> head on over to the local pharmacy and ask for bronkaid. Then go get some nodoz and some baby aspirin


i thought bronkaid has epinephrine in it?

----------


## nbaylot33

Ephedrine and that guain something that is an expectorant

----------

